# some baits from this summer



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Popper is basswood
The minnie below it is balsa and the lip is made from an old galvanized trash can lid (works great)
Below that is a mahogany minnie with a shad spot
Bottom is a basswood baby bass crank

The minnow by itself is balsa.

The other lure is a "speed trap style" (tight wiggle) basswood and my first attempt at a photo finish (overdid the top paint coat). Got some help on the lathe for the popper and from a friend with the air brush.

I've caught fish on all of them but I've yet to fish the popper.


----------



## RiverDoc (Mar 12, 2010)

Those are awesome-you have a talent. I'd rather try some of those than the sticks I use.


----------



## Koop (Jul 20, 2010)

Really like the balsa minnows, nice shape, size,paint and finish.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Thanks guys! Here is one that has been sitting idle on the drying wheel for over a week. I had forgotten about it. I am calling it the "fishslim shad" in honor of central ohio's fishing machine, Troy! 

That is spoon lure tape and as I was walking from the basement (where it is dark), I noticed that the side tape glows green in the dark! Schwingggg! I had no idea when I ordered it. It still needs one more coat of clear and I will clean up the transition from the top tape to the foil, but figured I would post pics now. It is 1.0 cm wide at it widest spot (at least it will be once it gets the 2nd coat) and there is not a single flat area on it. Fish aren't flat, why should lures be?) I've made a few like this before- they are lighter since they are thin and curved, but the action is really, really nice. Basswood.


----------

